# New issue - is there any hope or did I make a mistake?



## Boodles79 (23 June 2017)

We have a little 12h pony who is a poppet most of the time. I posted a while back about his napping and we were making headway. My daughter is getting stronger and we have been out loads PC/ shows etc and had a lot of fun. BUT it's getting worse at home it's almost as if the pony is having to up his game because my daughter has. His napping is verging on dangerous now, took off with her jumping a jump in the process, latest thing going straight through the electric fence tape to get back to other horses. We don't have a ménage so we have a properly fenced an area of the field with poles and tape to work in, he rEspects this type of fencing everywhere else. He's  a nightmare every ride is exhausting for my daughter and I'm on edge constantly. We are getting some schooling for him but I don't have endless pots of money to send him away every time he acts up. Someone suggested mag ox which he has been on for a couple of days and changing the bit so when he does go she can stop him... I'm wondering did I make a big mistake with him, it's just not fun for my daughter or me...


----------



## be positive (23 June 2017)

It sounds as if he wants to get back to his friends in the field, I assume he can see them, and when he decides it is time to go he just does so and in all honesty there will be little a small child can do to stop him, sending away for schooling may help but it will not change the fact that he knows he can go back to the field or that your daughter will not be physically strong enough or mentally fast enough to stop him from trying. 
I would put him in a stronger bit, yes it is not ideal but in the circumstances it should help break the cycle that is developing and he is winning, a few times being pulled up sharply, it may not look pretty or be what I would want to encourage long term, may make him stop and think, he doesn't sound like a bad pony just a rather strong minded one that requires an equally strong minded approach, get your instructor to teach your daughter how to use a one handed stop to deal with him before he really gets going, once she learns how to use one rein to put on the brakes she should be able to prevent him going and gain confidence, sometimes these small ponies need a firm hand to keep them on track, best of luck.


----------



## Boodles79 (23 June 2017)

Thank you the one handed stop sounds good.and got a stronger bit to try at the weekend, I guess the escalation of behaviour is born out of the fact he knows  he can,does then all riding stops and he gets to go back.


----------



## be positive (23 June 2017)

Boodles79 said:



			Thank you the one handed stop sounds good.and got a stronger bit to try at the weekend, I guess the escalation of behaviour is born out of the fact he knows  he can,does then all riding stops and he gets to go back.
		
Click to expand...

Yes he is basically training you so he gets what he wants, if he does it again and your daughter wants to stop why not try doing a good lunging session so he still works hard learns that it does not mean he can be turned out, they don't learn by being punished in the way we do but do learn that there are consequences for being naughty, having more work not less can help and will make you feel like you are contributing towards helping him improve.


----------



## Fiona (23 June 2017)

I would agree with a stronger bit, and if the pony is putting his head down and pulling then add a set of grass/daisy reins too so he can't pull her forward out of the saddle.  

Good luck

Fiona


----------



## honetpot (23 June 2017)

Its a fine line with young children between them learning that they have to be more determined than the pony and spoiling the whole experience.
  Having been in this situation in my experience you have to stack the odds in the child's favour and out smart or out predict the pony. This may is some circumstances avoiding the situation completely for a while.
  Ponies are like water, if there is a hole they will find away through it, do not expect a child to out think them.
  If the napping is towards his friends at home, I would leave off the schooling at home and take him away, or do 10 mins with a friend and go for a hack. We used to school in field corners. One daughter would stand in the middle to start and the other trot round. If you can find different fields it makes it unpredictable and interesting. Never do the same things twice. If he likes to follow, make him lead towards home. 
  We had a 11.2 who was besotted with our NF mare, we just had to make it work in our favour. I knew if she stopped or went anywhere he would follow, so my daughter could ride off LR in open spaces because she was there, she was the brakes. Out hunting he would charge after the field but would switch off and stand at a cover, she just had to learn that he wasn't out to kill her but just didn't want to be left behind.
  I am not saying it is easy, and I think it depends how much the child loves their pony, some will put it with absolute s**** and I was a lot slimmer when I had to walk or ride on hacks 4-5 times a week.
  Ponies are character building, for the parents.


----------



## Boodles79 (23 June 2017)

Yes before a little napping we could handle but this latest episode of barging through fencing to get home is a step up and scary for her... getting out and about may be key particularly hacking (although we don't have much off road choice here ..) we hired an indoor arena and she had a whole hour of blissful riding with no napping and really enjoyed him.


----------



## Boodles79 (23 June 2017)

Yes he does head down as soon as she relaxes from pulling him up, and off he goes again - she has balanced supportreins on him which were amazing for about a week then he learnt he could avoid their effect  too!


----------



## Fiona (23 June 2017)

Boodles79 said:



			Yes he does head down as soon as she relaxes from pulling him up, and off he goes again - she has balanced supportreins on him which were amazing for about a week then he learnt he could avoid their effect  too!
		
Click to expand...

Ponies are little brutes aren't they...

I'm not a huge fan of the balanced support reins, I've seen them quite a bit at pc.  I would suggest a tight set of grass reins crossed over at the wither, and see if that cooks his goose....

FIona


----------



## Boodles79 (23 June 2017)

So do you mean the side grass reins?? I do have some, and some daisy reins that go from the head piece down the crest to the d rings they were pretty useless tbh... with true side ones, What in your opinion is the best way to fit them I've seen all sorts of ways ... through the bit over the head piece? Seen some simply that go from the bit to the d rings.


----------



## Fiona (23 June 2017)

Boodles79 said:



			So do you mean the side grass reins?? I do have some, and some daisy reins that go from the head piece down the crest to the d rings they were pretty useless tbh... with true side ones, What in your opinion is the best way to fit them I've seen all sorts of ways ... through the bit over the head piece? Seen some simply that go from the bit to the d rings.
		
Click to expand...

Not separate side reins, grass reins.....We made our own with fine navy blue sailing rope and stainless steel clips each end.  Means you can make them any length.  I've done both (through the bit rings and over the poll, and just through the bit rings) for different ponies, but whatever you do, cross them over the wither before you clip onto the D rings.  It really stops the wee blighters from getting their head down, and assuming you're not jumping 60cm plus, isn't going to affect them jumping....

Fiona


----------



## texel (25 June 2017)

Hi Boodles is this the same pony you wrote about a couple of month's ago ? 

did you manage to try anything from suggestions made when you last posted ?


----------



## Boodles79 (25 June 2017)

Hi Texel, yes it is... and yes we did and we were doing amazingly for a while. I don't know if it's the grass (which has now gone) or what but past 4 weeks he's back to his old ways and worse... it's like he's fighting harder to get his own way. Interestingly I turned him out in the school and he was head down eating not bothered one jot where his buddies were so he's definitely just being a little B***er with my daughter. She was having lessons and really progressing now every lesson is a battle we dare not trot past the exit as he's quick and sharp when he wants to do what he wants - we've gone from cantering over small cross poles to walking around the school - and out of the school through electric fencing (oringial post)


----------



## Pinkvboots (25 June 2017)

I know your having to ride in a section of field and some horses I find can have a mental block with this especially if it's in looking distance of where others are grazing, have you ever taken him away from home to ride? is there a school nearby you could hire even just to see if his behaviour is the same, one of my horses is a complete pain if ridden in a field his extremely naughty yet completely different in an arena.


----------



## Boodles79 (25 June 2017)

Oh out and about he's so much better. We have to load up in the trailer to get to facilities. We hired an indoor arena recently and she rode for An hour without him putting a foot wrong. They had a lot of fun....


----------



## Clodagh (25 June 2017)

Could you not take him out in the trailer every time she rides? Does someone local to you have a school you could use? Ponies are horrible little creatures, one day your daughter will have such fun with him, but in the meantime set her up to succeed. If she rides him at home could she do it on the lunge? I would put a really strong bit in tbh, safety before kindness.


----------



## Boodles79 (25 June 2017)

I've just had a very good small rider come and ride him and he took her through the fence too... she sorted him out and he went really well after that but it proves to me my my daughter doesn't stand a chance. He's going to be schooled by her Weekly until they feel it's ok for my daughter to go off on him and we are going to remove the situation from our day to day rides so he can't do it. I.e lead rein or hacking only for my daughter. Has anyone ever had this...I.e a pony just taking its rider through fencing to get back to their friends? Just to add he's a complete dope when my daughter leads him past the exit stop start etc doesn't bat an eye lid...


----------



## Shay (25 June 2017)

I've had a clever pony which would do this sort of thing - but my daughter was the good small rider, rather than the "victim".  He came to us because he had tanked off with everyone else.  She had a wonderful few years with him and he died with us after a short illness (aged about 35 so not a bad innings!).  The only bit we never did sort was that he would leave the jump arena at competitions - after the round had finished - and bomb off.  I learned to stand at the exit and catch him as he went past otherwise I would loose her to the lorry park!

I've known a number of other similar types we didn't own - my daughter was (and still is even aged 18 now) a tiny but a very skilled rider so we did a fair turn taking these things on for a while to school or schooling them for owners.  I'm trying to think how many worked out in the long run - I have to say I don't think it was a high number.  They key - or so it seems to me - is the temperament and support of the smaller rider.  As long as they remain determined and cheerful - and don't loose their confidence - then it tends to work out.  But it can really knock their confidence or cost them the joy of riding. 

As one mum to another - big hugs.  It horrible watching what ponies do to our kids!  You are clearly horsey yourself which helps massively.  Watch your daughter at least as much as you watch the pony and with your support she will get through this.  The outcome may be to part ways, it may be to stick together.  But she will have learned loads.


----------



## ihatework (25 June 2017)

In addition to everything else suggested (by people who know far more about dealing with kids and naughty ponies than I do), one thing springs to mind - replace the electric fencing for post and rail. Won't stop pony being a nappy so and so but should stop it ploughing through fence!


----------



## Boodles79 (25 June 2017)

It's such a good idea!!! And I hadn't really considered it... sometimes you overlook the most simple of potential solutions... I'll speak to the lady I share the field with about getting some put up in the corner he's barging through...


----------



## Shay (26 June 2017)

My in all other ways saintly perfect PC Cob will barge through temporary electric tape.  He learned the trick at PC camp over 12 years ago now.  (Not the same one as the mad pony I referred to above.)  The problem with temporary tape is that it only hurts briefly before it breaks.  After 2 nights of my lad setting the entire picket line free by simply barging through the lot he got expelled and I had to take him in and out each day.  We always had stabling after that.....

Anyway - the point being that ponies can learn not to respect temporary tape.  A fixed fence can solve that issue - but if pony is seriously determined they may try to jump the fence.  Just take that into account if you come to build it.


----------



## Kayles (30 July 2017)

Electrify the fence so the horse can hear its electrified. Maybe turn it out in it for one day then you'll find it suddenly respects the fence and turn off for the lesson. (Had same issue with my nappy 7yr old mare) agree with one rein stop teach your daughter this. If a different bit is what you think would work then try a different bit. I ride my naughty horse in a grackle nose band she can no longer get round the bit. She's in a D ring snaffle with lozenge. Hope comment helps.


----------



## Boodles79 (7 August 2017)

Just a little update for those who offered help and advice. We dare not electrify the fence as he goes straight through it electrified! Anyway Pony went  away for some schooling with a slightly older child who is an excellent rider and he was a total saint didn't put a foot wrong once. so we know he is a chancer and a chancer on home turf. We've been taking it steady short periods off lead and he's been ace,just done a week at pony club camp where he behaved impeccably off lead for the entire 4 days  - I am sure this isn't the end of the road with his quirks but my daughter is learning to be so much more confident especially after pony club camp. I'm so pleased we didn't give up and invested the time.


----------



## Shay (8 August 2017)

Thank you for updating!   So often we don't hear the outcome.  Glad things are going well.  Ponies can be testing little creatures!  You are right it won't be the end - but it is a very good beginning!


----------

